# Clear Creek with Bruceride



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I met Bruceride at Clear Creek Metropark yesterday to chase a few browns. He is a super guy and great fun to fish with. We had a good afternoon and even found a few willing fish. You can find the pictures and story on my website. 
Merf


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Shane, thanks for the kind words and nice time! Got to make a new friend, see new water and catch a couple of browns. How could it be a better afternoon?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

bruceride said:


> Shane, thanks for the kind words and nice time! Got to make a new friend, see new water and catch a couple HUNDRED of browns. How could it be a better afternoon?


Thats the only way that i think it could be better


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

One of my favorite little streams. Only fished it in the summer so I haven't taken any browns, but I love how cold the water stays in those 90 degree days. And beautiful.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

You guys have any suggestion on fly fishing clear creek


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

here is my suggestion..........go try it


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Well thanks just trying to get some input I am new to fly fishing. Thanks though 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I may hit the creek up tomorrow morning...


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Let me know how you do. I am thinking about going to the lake up there Lake Ramona. I have never fished it.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

bonifas9017 said:


> Let me know how you do. I am thinking about going to the lake up there Lake Ramona. I have never fished it.


Trust me, I'll post pics IF I get any. I mean WHEN I get them!


----------

